# The Walking Dead, 3/3/2013, "Clear"



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Poor Morgan.

And how did Michonne get the picture?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> Poor Morgan.
> 
> And how did Michonne get the picture?


She had Carl stand right in the front door so all the walkers were focused on him. She just ran in and grabbed it off the floor. Real easy.

Thought this was a great ep, LOVED the setup Morgan had, great way to be safe, kill a lot of walkers, and not even use any ammo on them.

That and go all "The Shinning" kinds of crazy


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> She had Carl stand right in the front door so all the walkers were focused on him. She just ran in and grabbed it off the floor. Real easy.
> 
> Thought this was a great ep, LOVED the setup Morgan had, great way to be safe, kill a lot of walkers, and not even use any ammo on them.
> 
> That and go all "The Shinning" kinds of crazy


Really? I thought it was the worst one of the year, each episode in the second half of season 3 becomes the worst episode of season 3. It's getting worse and worse, I don't care about Morgan anymore. I don't care that he's super crazy. Michonne was the best part of the episode, which is sad.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

AMC shows seem to have one episode each season that's a money saver. This was it.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

GTuck said:


> Really? I thought it was the worst one of the year, each episode in the second half of season 3 becomes the worst episode of season 3. It's getting worse and worse, I don't care about Morgan anymore. I don't care that he's super crazy. Michonne was the best part of the episode, which is sad.


I agree, it was a terrible episode. It just seemed like a 'filler' episode.
It did not ad=vance the plot line.

One question, why did they not pick up the hitchhiker?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought it was great as in showing how another character completely on his own, who lost his wife and son is handling it. It plays off of Rick who was lucky in that he was with his wife for a while, and still has his son. And he wasn't the one who had to kill his wife either.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

The only place Rick knows where to find ammo and guns is at his police station back in Kentucky? How far of a drive was that? 5 hours or so, it's also ridiculous that they went all the way back there.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

um what?

i thought it was a great episode and it totally advanced the story in terms of Rick's crazy, the relationship with Michonne, the relationship with Carl and how far they have fallen in the way they responded to the hitchhiker

honestly i was super happy to have a Woodbury free episode

one of my favorites of the season


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Poor Morgan.
> 
> And how did Michonne get the picture?


I think they shot a scene where she got the picture and then cut it. That entire scene had some weird editing. She grabbed Carl's hand before he opened the door and then it jumped ahead like a minute and they were at least 50 yards from the building. Something was clearly cut.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

GTuck said:


> The only place Rick knows where to find ammo and guns is at his police station back in Kentucky? How far of a drive was that? 5 hours or so, it's also ridiculous that they went all the way back there.


Rick was a cop in Kentucky? I thought he was in Georgia?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I also thought it was a good episode. I was happy to see Morgan again, although the previously clips kind of tipped it off. 

Did it advance the plot with the governor? No, but I was okay with that since it appears to have just been a one episode diversion. 

The not picking up the hitchhiker was pretty brutal, especially stopping and picking up his backpack at the end. Although I found myself wondering how that guy had survived that long if he could not avoid the walkers on that road, especially when you consider that Rick, Carl and Michonne probably killed them all in order to get the car unstuck.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

GTuck said:


> Really? I thought it was the worst one of the year, each episode in the second half of season 3 becomes the worst episode of season 3. It's getting worse and worse, I don't care about Morgan anymore. I don't care that he's super crazy. Michonne was the best part of the episode, which is sad.





n548gxg said:


> I agree, it was a terrible episode. It just seemed like a 'filler' episode.
> It did not ad=vance the plot line.
> 
> One question, why did they not pick up the hitchhiker?


I think this episode was a turning point for Rick. Morgan is the future of Rick if Rick doesn't snap out of his funk. I think he saw what he could become and will now be on the mend.

It furthered his relationship with Carl. He saw Carl in action by watching him save Rick from Morgan. Before this episode, he was pretty much ignoring Carl after Lori's death. Now they are closer.

It furthered Michonne's relationship with Rick and Carl. Carl & Michonne bonded, and Carl told Rick that "she is one of us". She told Rick that she nows he "sees" people and that it is ok. They all have their ghosts. Rick now knows that he is not going through this alone.



Cainebj said:


> um what?
> 
> i thought it was a great episode and it totally advanced the story in terms of Rick's crazy, the relationship with Michonne, the relationship with Carl and how far they have fallen in the way they responded to the hitchhiker
> 
> ...


All of this!


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Rick was a cop in Kentucky? I thought he was in Georgia?


Maybe that was the comic, either way it had to be a long stupid drive to go all the way back there.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

GTuck said:


> Maybe that was the comic, either way it had to be a long stupid drive to go all the way back there.


Yes, Rick was a Kentucky cop in the comic and a Georgia cop on the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Presented without comment: The guy who wrote this episode is the new show-runner for next season.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

One of the best if not the best episode of the season.

The actor that played Morgan was great. loved trying to read the walls, it reminded me of lost. 

Poor hitchhiker, thought he would come running out of the woods with a roll of TP after they took his backpack.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Barmat said:


> Poor hitchhiker, thought he would come running out of the woods with a roll of TP after they took his backpack.


I expected that too with the way the camera stayed there watching the car drive off.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed the episode. Getting away from the prison and the Gov. and all that crap. I was happy. I really don't like the 'stuck in one place'

I got why they didn't stop for the lone guy but was sad it ended like it did for him. I thought maybe when they were stuck that he would help them and they would take him on. And wow, so desperate that they stopped to grab the dead guys pack at the end.

I loved the whole bit with Morgan. It did wake Rick up. Wish he would have gone with them, but maybe we will see him again.



MikeMar said:


> I thought it was great as in showing how another character completely on his own, who lost his wife and son is handling it. It plays off of Rick who was lucky in that he was with his wife for a while, and still has his son. And he wasn't the one who had to kill his wife either.


This. Said much better than I could.

I liked how Rick reacted when Carl shot the guy. He seemed to want Carl to know that it was different to shoot a normal person and not a walker and that he didn't want Carl to have to do it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Barmat said:


> Poor hitchhiker, thought he would come running out of the woods with a roll of TP after they took his backpack.


Except we already saw his remains on the road.

I was half-expecting that he'd be huffing and puffing his way into town just as the car left. And the last we'd see of him would be him staring back at the car in abject shock...as a zombie horde lurches up behind him.

But I'm glad they chose to emphasize the brutal dickishness of our heroes over the potential humor of the situation.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

This was "Clear"ly and fan episode. They know what you guys and twitter and other places are saying. They know you have been asking about Morgan and decided to do a partial one off episode to celebrate that. 

I believe it did wrap up Ricks funk, Rick and Michonne, and Morgan issues.

I think though we will have winers know matter what some people just hate one offs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I thought it was interesting to stop and think about how:

Morgan's wife killed Morgan's son.

Rick's son killed Rick's wife.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

markz said:


> I thought it was interesting to stop and think about how:
> 
> Morgan's wife killed Morgan's son.
> 
> Rick's son killed Rick's wife.


Would Rick been able to kill Lorie if she was turned and going after Carl?

Man that's gotta be a tough spot, holding on hope and letting your wife "live" for a stretch of time, but then you have to make a split second decision to pull the trigger right over your son.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Barmat said:


> _*One of the best if not the best episode of the season.*_
> 
> The actor that played Morgan was great. loved trying to read the walls, it reminded me of lost.
> 
> Poor hitchhiker, thought he would come running out of the woods with a roll of TP after they took his backpack.


I agree. I knew, after watching it, that fans would either love it or hate it -- no in-between. This was a FANTASTIC, character-developing ep for all three (Rick, Carl, Michonne). I was floored that it went by so quickly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Barmat said:


> ...Poor hitchhiker, thought he would come running out of the woods with a roll of TP after they took his backpack.





markz said:


> I expected that too with the way the camera stayed there watching the car drive off.


 How would you expect that after seeing his bloody carcass along the side of the road? (SMEEK)


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I just wanted to add since I did no do it in the OP, I liked the episode, I was just saddened that Morgan became what he is.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Re: The picture - IIRC, Carl dropped the picture RIGHT inside the door there where the zombies were so it seemed odd that Michonne could go to some back entrance and get the picture while they accumulated at the front door, desirous of Carl's flesh.

Re: The episode in general - I was getting kind of bored at first but it turned out to be pretty good.

The whole Morgan/Rick thing was good. The Michonne/Carl and Michonne/Rick thing was nice character/ally development. Some good lines. Cracked up when they drove by the mess that was the hitchhiker, then the backpack, then backed up and snatched the backpack. I must be pretty bad, that it made me laugh and I loved the direction of the scene.

TD was awesome, too. Love the new one-hour show time. (not a show spoiler at all - just content from TD)


Spoiler



Didn't know that the actor who played Morgan is British. Man, Brits are so amazing at doing American accents, yet 99% of the actors I've seen try to play a Brit just sound bad.

Cool how they had wanted to bring Morgan back, as so many fans have been curious about him, but the actor had been so busy it took this long to get him in there.

Also loving the Hardwich interviews with Andrew Lincoln. Wish they'd show that in larger bits.

Loved the fan question suggesting that now they need to find a picture of Shane, so Judith will know her dad too.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

When I saw Morgan, I started feeling sad for the other black guy at town.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> [despoiled because it's not a spoiler]Didn't know that the actor who played Morgan is British. Man, Brits are so amazing at doing American accents, yet 99% of the actors I've seen try to play a Brit just sound bad.


I just saw a trailer for an Australian movie with Anthony LaPaglia and Toni Collette, two actors who I know full well are Australian despite all their American roles. And hearing them with Aussie accents still sounded...wrong.

(Especially LaPaglia, who seems like the quintessential Brooklynite.)


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just saw a trailer for an Australian movie with Anthony LaPaglia and Toni Collette, two actors who I know full well are Australian despite all their American roles. And hearing them with Aussie accents still sounded...wrong.
> 
> (Especially LaPaglia, who seems like the quintessential Brooklynite.)


Didn't Lapaglia have the Aussie accent when he was on Frasier?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> i thought it was a great episode and it totally advanced the story in terms of Rick's crazy, the relationship with Michonne, the relationship with Carl and how far they have fallen in the way they responded to the hitchhiker
> 
> honestly i was super happy to have a Woodbury free episode
> 
> one of my favorites of the season


I loved it.
Just in terms of watching Carl and what is going on in his head- the tone, the mood- everything. Not every episode has to advance the 'plot' or serve up xx number of confrontations- silence and processing happens, too. What it left me with was just their sadness that the hitch hiker was just one more loss in an unfathomable number- so much so that it was unremarkable to them.

The lack of Woodbury was my favorite part.
IMO this show doesn't need to focus on a big bad guy. The situation alone is bad enough.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> How would you expect that after seeing his bloody carcass along the side of the road? (SMEEK)


I figured that was supposed to be his carcass, but it wouldn't be the first show to use misdirection. I couldn't positively ID him, and the camera lingering in that spot just made me expect it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Didn't Lapaglia have the Aussie accent when he was on Frasier?


No, he had the same 'Manchester' accent that Daphne had.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked it.. Michonne actually turned into a person for a couple of minutes instead of blending in with the scenery. I think the episode had a lot of needed character growth for all three principle characters.

My takeaway was that Morgan has survived on his own but look at what it has cost him, then on top of that add the mystery backpacker that appears to have died at the end. The idea of being isolated and alone in this world is very gruesome. I think Rick now sees that he needs the rest of the survivors, and maybe he shouldn't turn away others.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought this was one of the better episodes so far. I liked how they tied up the loose end with Morgan. And it definitely had some great character building moments. I think it was the best way to show Rick what he was becoming. Now he can start to rebuild and be a leader again.

I'm still confused as to how much time has passed since the beginning and at the various stopping points. Is there a time line for this show that explains it?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> I thought this was one of the better episodes so far. I liked how they tied up the loose end with Morgan. And it definitely had some great character building moments. I think it was the best way to show Rick what he was becoming. Now he can start to rebuild and be a leader again.
> 
> I'm still confused as to how much time has passed since the beginning and at the various stopping points. Is there a time line for this show that explains it?


According to: http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_Show_Timeline

Global Outbreak began on Day 0.

Rick woke up in the hospital on Day +60 which is where Season 1 began.

Rick's group attack on Woodbury was Day +313.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

markz said:


> According to: http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Television_Show_Timeline
> 
> Global Outbreak began on Day 0.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...Well, that pretty firmly illustrates that Judith couldn't be Rick's kid.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Hmmm...Well, that pretty firmly illustrates that Judith couldn't be Rick's kid.


This is what the timeline says about that:



Spoiler



Day +300:
(approximately)

Lori is overdue to give birth; at least 270 days have passed since the pregnancy was conceived (s3 ep2). When speaking to Carol while taking watch in the field that night, Daryl refers to the baby as "Little Shane," (s3 ep1) indicating that the baby was conceived at some point before Rick was reunited with his family on Day 61, and the group is aware of this. The baby is potentially one of the reasons that Rick and Lori are barely speaking, coupled with their combined guilt over Shane's death.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Do you think they would have picked up the hitch hiker on the way back?

At some point you are going to need more people....and somebody who has survived this long, by themselves, is probably a pretty good asset to have.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Do you think they would have picked up the hitch hiker on the way back?
> 
> At some point you are going to need more people....and somebody who has survived this long, by themselves, is probably a pretty good asset to have.


I think they might have. I think there was a turning point with them realizing what they have become and that they cannot isolate themselves.


----------



## garys67 (Jan 13, 2005)

trnsfrguy said:


> Yes, Rick was a Kentucky cop in the comic and a Georgia cop on the show.


This confused my wife and I, too. I did some searching and found out that in the comic, he's from Kirkland's home state of Kentucky, but Darabont convinced Kirkland that making Rick a rural GA lawman (fictional King County, south of Atlanta) was better due to its proximity to Atlanta, where Darabont wanted to film much of the first season.

As an Atlanta resident, those first season scenes were so cool, especially since the building I work in was in so many shots.

The other thing I deduced was that Rick had to be from within 20-30 miles of Atlanta; that would have been the maximum range of the walkie talkies. Anything further than that and they would have been useless.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Do you think they would have picked up the hitch hiker on the way back?


I like to think Rick would have, with Michonne protesting but eventually following his "command". I actually was going to mention that in my earlier post, but since the guy (conveniently) died it was a moot point. I also like to think Rick wanted the back pack to learn about the guy they could have saved if they wanted to, and not just to loot his stuff.

Michonne may be getting to the point to trust these people, and be a part of the group, but I don't think she's at the point of being open to random people.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I also like to think Rick wanted the back pack to learn about the guy they could have saved if they wanted to, and not just to loot his stuff.


I think he was looking for Doritos.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markz said:


> I figured that was supposed to be his carcass, but it wouldn't be the first show to use misdirection. I couldn't positively ID him, and the camera lingering in that spot just made me expect it.


Ha....I don't think ANY of us could have positively ID'd him.....I guess we just assumed, especially with his backpack in the next frame.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

When they found Morgans stash, all I could think of was Jayne Cobb (Firefly geek moment) saying "boy it would sure be nice if we had some grenades", lol


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Do you think they would have picked up the hitch hiker on the way back?
> 
> At some point you are going to need more people....and somebody who has survived this long, by themselves, is probably a pretty good asset to have.


Yet the guy seemed to be an idiot, with the yelling and all, so it was odd he had survived so long and also not likely he would be an asset. As soon as I saw the backpack I was thinking, why didn't they stop and pick that up?

Didn't Morgan and Rick talk on the walkie talkie once in the first season? Or maybe Rick just turned in on, or maybe it was in the comic. 

I wouldn't have expected Michonne to drive like such a woman.  It bugs me to no end when people sit and spin into a deeper and deeper hole.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> That and go all "The Shinning" kinds of crazy


_Simpsons_ fan?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I wouldn't have expected Michonne to drive like such a woman.  It bugs me to no end when people sit and spin into a deeper and deeper hole.


It bugs me to no end when it is assumed women drive like this. I want to smack you and tell you about all the times I was the one that put the cardboard or wood or cat litter down to give the tires that some dumb guy kept revving and revving thinking they are getting somewhere.

bleh. I hope you were really just joking, but it bugs me.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I thought this was maybe the best episode since the pilot. 

I have no problem with it not advancing the plot (although it actually did, since the group now has more firepower to bring to the inevitable confrontation with Woodbury, and it looks like Michonne has now been brought back into the group), especially since it really helped with the characterization of the show. Michonne had more lines and more facial expression in this ep than she had in every other episode that she has appeared in combined. Carl again proved himself capable in a fight, and showed that he still retains his humanity despite everything he's seen and been through. And Rick? Well, he just got a nice long look at the Ghost of Rickmas Future if he kept headed down the path he was going, and hopefully it will be enough to get him to snap out of it.

As for the hitchhiker, I think it showed just how much the group has changed in terms of harshness and cold calculation of their surroundings. Rick/Michonne/Carl never even looked at each other to see whether anyone thought they should take the guy in. It was never even a consideration for them. Not sure if that would have changed had the guy been alive after they drove by on their way back.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Didn't Morgan and Rick talk on the walkie talkie once in the first season? Or maybe Rick just turned in on, or maybe it was in the comic.


They showed Rick talking into the walkie, but they never showed a conversation with Morgan.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The episode also showed that the hat is not surgically attached to Carl's head.

I liked it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

betts4 said:


> It bugs me to no end when it is assumed women drive like this. I want to smack you and tell you about all the times I was the one that put the cardboard or wood or cat litter down to give the tires that some dumb guy kept revving and revving thinking they are getting somewhere.
> 
> bleh. I hope you were really just joking, but it bugs me.


Hence the  I think it's more experience than gender. I learned by necessity when I lived back a long lane during bad winters.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> Hence the  I think it's more experience than gender. I learned by necessity when I lived back a long lane during bad winters.


Okay, :up: I learned in similar conditions, driving in snow and ice in Syracuse and Boston.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> um what?
> 
> i thought it was a great episode and it totally advanced the story in terms of Rick's crazy, the relationship with Michonne, the relationship with Carl and how far they have fallen in the way they responded to the hitchhiker
> 
> ...





DreadPirateRob said:


> I thought this was maybe the best episode since the pilot.


I agree 100%. LOVED this episode.

After every episode I would say to my friends, "Yeah, what about Morgan!?!?"

Finally I got an answer.

Poor hitchhiker guy!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

IMO great episode. Loved it all.

Re: the hitchhiker. I can definitely understand not picking him up at first. A lone guy out there after all this time, running and yelling? Highly unlikely. More likely he's the front man for a group in the woods that will attack if you stop.

After he came running down the road that was less likely, but he's still an idiot and in WD an idiot can get you killed too.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I thought this was maybe the best episode since the pilot.


So this.

I think they should have picked up backpack dude only if he agreed to be bound until interrogated at the prison.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Great episode.

It showed all sorts of character development...singularly, with Rick, Carl, and Michonne...and as a whole, with the brutal disregard for the hitchhiker. Claiming his backpack after rolling slowly past his smeared remains was a genius exclamation point to the fact.

Glad to see Morgan again and get some closure to that story-line, though it's sad the road he's gone down.

Not at all like the agonizingly slow, zombie-lite episodes early in the second season.

Why don't they all have swords at this point? That has to be the best zombie defense weapon of them all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> ...Why don't they all have swords at this point? That has to be the best zombie defense weapon of them all.


Quite unwieldy to carry...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why don't they all have swords at this point? That has to be the best zombie defense weapon of them all.


I was going to say they take some training to learn the proper usage, more than just like swinging a bat or an axe. Michonne could start training though. Maggie, Carl and Glen would be great students to start with.

I also wondered if zombie bones/flesh are easier to slice thru, smash in, cut open...it seems like it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I'm glad they chose to emphasize the brutal dickishness of our heroes over the potential humor of the situation.


Both times they passed that guy, I thought "Man, Rick is a dick." You would think they'd have learned to stop turning potential allies away by now.

It was kinda funny watching two British guys playing American roles in the same scene. Do they switch the American accents off between scenes? Lenny James' accent seemed different from what I remember (barely) from Jericho and Human Target.

I thought this was a very good episode. I was getting a little tired of the Governor-centric episodes. Hope he gets dead soon.

Carl is cool.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Great episode.
> 
> It showed all sorts of character development...singularly, with Rick, Carl, and Michonne...and as a whole, with the brutal disregard for the hitchhiker. Claiming his backpack after rolling slowly past his smeared remains was a genius exclamation point to the fact.


The way the writers used the hitchhiker was pure genius. On the first encounter it showed how isolationist Michonne was and Rick had become. After Rick's encounter with Morgan he seemed to be coming back around to his old self and Michonne seemed to be thawing after interacting with Carl, but then when they stopped and picked up the backpack it showed just how matter of fact they've become with death. Very powerful stuff.

I thought this episode was by far the best of this half season, but nowhere near the level of the first half of this season. It was certainly nice to get away from the the arc with the Governor, I hope they close that off soon and move on to other mountains to conquer -- or just survive.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

This was the first episode in quite a while that sparked a "wha? It's already almost over?" reaction from me. It was also the first in a while where I didn't find myself using my iPhone while watching; it got my full attention throughout.

I will say that I have given up on watching The Talking Dead. I haven't seen any of them since the show returned. 30 minutes of it was just about right for me. They're all an hour now, and an hour show talking about an hour show is just too much for me.

Also, the practical effects in this series are normally VERY well done, but it seems like lately there have been a number of real stinkers, with obvious rubbery heads etc. Hopefully that's not a trend, and hopefully we get more episodes like this one.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sacrilegium said:


> _Simpsons_ fan?


Yup, you can't say


Spoiler



The Shining


 without getting sued!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Both times they passed that guy, I thought "Man, Rick is a dick." ....


Why Rick? Michonne was at the wheel when they passed him...I realize he is the de facto leader, but, lately, even that's been up in the air.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Both times they passed that guy, I thought "Man, Rick is a dick." You would think they'd have learned to stop turning potential allies away by now.Carl is cool.


Not really, two out of the four prisoners tried to kill Rick and the group. Also last season there was the bar scene with Hershal and Glenn where Rick had to get them out of. It seems more often than not outsiders bring trouble. Besides the guy could have been a decoy tor a ploy to slow them down


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Even assuming the backpacker is a good guy, which is a dangerous assumption to make, at best he still represents another mouth to feed and another potential source of zombie-attracting noise. Passing him by is a hard choice (and probably not the one I'd personally make) but its probably the right one from a survivalist standpoint. Too risky to stop and help him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, nobody's saying he's not justified in being a dick. It's just interesting that he's gotten to the point where he no longer seems to consider the possibility that any other human being could be a good, contributing member of his little (and shrinking) society.

Clearly that cannot continue. These people aren't at a point where they're thinking about the future, but at some point they will have to, and either come up with a way to move forward (and grow), or just lie down and die. The alternative is to lie down and die without realizing that's what they're doing.

Another thing that bothers me a little about this show is that these people have very little to do. It is inevitable that they would spend a fair amount of time talking about their situation, but there's no sign that they've done this beyond the very little we've seen on-screen. It's another case of a TV trope (in this case, if it doesn't happen on-screen it doesn't happen, and the characters largely remain in stasis until the next scene) being taken to extremes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

danterner said:


> Even assuming the backpacker is a good guy, which is a dangerous assumption to make, at best he still represents another mouth to feed and another potential source of zombie-attracting noise. Passing him by is a hard choice (and probably not the one I'd personally make) but its probably the right one from a survivalist standpoint. Too risky to stop and help him.


Pick him up and make him Woodbury war fodder


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

For me it wasn't that they didn't stop to pick the guy up.
It was that they didn't even look at one another to see if everyone felt the same way- whether to validate their feelings or assuage any guilt. I think Carl looked around a bit but the two adults were both intentionally non-responsive.
It was quite powerful to just see each of them alone with their own thoughts at that particular moment.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Do you think they would have picked up the hitch hiker on the way back?
> 
> At some point you are going to need more people....and somebody who has survived this long, by themselves, is probably a pretty good asset to have.


As others have said, how good of an asset can he be if he's running down a road shouting at the top of his lungs? If he doesn't know by this point that sound attracts the walkers, then his survival is pure luck and he would be a liability for the group.



Beryl said:


> I think they should have picked up backpack dude only if he agreed to be bound until interrogated at the prison.


On the way there, they weren't really in a position to take a prisoner and keep their eyes on him. On the way back, they didn't have a chance.



cheesesteak said:


> It was kinda funny watching two British guys playing American roles in the same scene. Do they switch the American accents off between scenes? Lenny James' accent seemed different from what I remember (barely) from Jericho and Human Target.


Seems like I've heard or read that Andrew Lincoln sticks with the American accent from the time they start shooting the first episode of a season until the season is over. Helps him keep it consistent and helps him stay in character.



danterner said:


> I will say that I have given up on watching The Talking Dead. I haven't seen any of them since the show returned. 30 minutes of it was just about right for me. They're all an hour now, and an hour show talking about an hour show is just too much for me.


My thoughts exactly. I always hated that Talking Dead ended so quickly when I watched last season and thought the extra 30 minutes would be great, but this season I've yet to watch more than about 10 minutes of an episode, because I just can't justify another full hour when I have so many other shows to catch up on. 30 minutes made it easy to just sneak the episode in, while 60 minutes means it requires a real commitment and takes the place of me watching something else.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As others have said, how good of an asset can he be if he's running down a road shouting at the top of his lungs? If he doesn't know by this point that sound attracts the walkers, then his survival is pure luck and he would be a liability for the group.


What's he supposed to do when possible salvation zooms by, ask for help in sign language? It's a natural reaction to yell after the car in that situation. For all they knew, he could have been one zombie killin' mf'er. Or a wizard.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TD was actually great this week. They went behind the scenes of Morgan's Zombie Obstacle Course, and it was way more detailed than we saw from the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> As others have said, how good of an asset can he be if he's running down a road shouting at the top of his lungs? If he doesn't know by this point that sound attracts the walkers, then his survival is pure luck and he would be a liability for the group.


Then again, if he's in a car driving away it doesn't matter how many walkers are chasing him...

Sucks for him that the first car he sees in a year is full of dicks!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> What's he supposed to do when possible salvation zooms by, ask for help in sign language? It's a natural reaction to yell after the car in that situation. For all they knew, he could have been one zombie killin' mf'er. Or a wizard.


Yelling when they first drove by is one thing, but when he was 300 yards away running down the road and still yelling at them, that made me realize they made the right decision by not picking him up.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why don't they all have swords at this point? That has to be the best zombie defense weapon of them all.


How many swords were lying around when the Apocalypse happened? I don't know anyone who has a real sword.

Crazy or not, you have to give Morgan credit for surviving as well as he has. How far from the prison were they? Maybe they should all just pack up and move in with Morgan. The Governor would never find them if they're 5 hours away.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

As it happens, I recently came into posseion of one. Tucked it under my bed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Crazy or not, you have to give Morgan credit for surviving as well as he has.


Same thing for the guy on the road. Realistically, anybody who is still alive has mad survival skillz...he obviously spent at least part of the last year between Rick's hometown and the prison, most of which has proven to be pure living hell.

Of course, in the context of the show he's probably not somebody who has managed to survive pure living zombie hell for a year, he's just some guy on the road who allows the writers to make a point about Rick...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> How many swords were lying around when the Apocalypse happened? I don't know anyone who has a real sword.


I have two.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...My thoughts exactly. I always hated that Talking Dead ended so quickly when I watched last season and thought the extra 30 minutes would be great, but this season I've yet to watch more than about 10 minutes of an episode, because I just can't justify another full hour when I have so many other shows to catch up on. 30 minutes made it easy to just sneak the episode in, while 60 minutes means it requires a real commitment and takes the place of me watching something else.


not to mention that the show is basically useless unless they have somebody from the show, actually on Talking Dead.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Realistically, anybody who is still alive has mad survival skillz...


Or he spent months in a bomb shelter and left when he ran out of food or water...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yelling when they first drove by is one thing, but when he was 300 yards away running down the road and still yelling at them, that made me realize they made the right decision by not picking him up.


I disagree. The pure fact that he is alone and still alive proves he has skills. I'd say despiration and the fact that was probably the first moving car he's seen in a year, probably made him react the way he did.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

RE: the guy on the road.

We don't know anything about him, he could be a wizard like someone suggested, or just some lucky guy. Perhaps he decided to not fight the zombies anymore because Rick and co. left him stranded. Living alone in a world like that would take it's toll. Maybe he figured he'd rather die then spend another day alone.

Rick from season 1 or 2 would have at least given him a fair shake. What they did to that him was only better than what someone like the governor would have done to that guy.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> not to mention that the show is basically useless unless they have somebody from the show, actually on Talking Dead.


Then your saying this forum is useless. It's really a place for us to share the experience and reaction to the show. Talking dead just does it a little more.

I think some of the guests who can actually say their feelings because they are not contracted to secrecy are pretty insightful. They have a lot of behind the scenes bits. DVR and play the stuff you like.


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

With all the weapons at Morgans place why didn't the pack the car full of them? I can't imagine they are all that common so stock up while you have the chance!

I hope they took some grenades...


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Hmmm...Well, that pretty firmly illustrates that Judith couldn't be Rick's kid.


According to the timeline both Shane and Rick had sex with Lori on Day 61. If that was the first time between Shane/Lori then we still don't know who is the daddy.

Then again hopefully they have bigger things to worry about during the apocalypse.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

voripteth said:


> With all the weapons at Morgans place why didn't the pack the car full of them? I can't imagine they are all that common so stock up while you have the chance!
> 
> I hope they took some grenades...


Ya - I asked SO this question about 40 times as soon as I saw what they were leaving with.

A duffle bag? The dude could have armed a small city with the stuff in that apartment and they left with a duffle bag?

Maybe they just didn't show all of it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

voripteth said:


> With all the weapons at Morgans place why didn't the pack the car full of them? I can't imagine they are all that common so stock up while you have the chance!
> 
> I hope they took some grenades...


Rick wasn't going to leave Morgan with nothing to defend himself. I got the sense they took at least half of the stuff, and left Morgan what he would need.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> um what?
> 
> i thought it was a great episode and it totally advanced the story in terms of Rick's crazy, the relationship with Michonne, the relationship with Carl and how far they have fallen in the way they responded to the hitchhiker
> 
> ...


I don't really care about Woodbury anymore either. Episodes like this one that focus on the characters development are much more interesting to me than shoot-outs and killing walker after walker.



betts4 said:


> This. Said much better than I could.
> 
> I liked how Rick reacted when Carl shot the guy. He seemed to want Carl to know that it was different to shoot a normal person and not a walker and that he didn't want Carl to have to do it.


Yes, and we know Carl understood the difference when he apologized to Morgan, so he isn't completely gone. So sweet of him to get Judith the picture.

I wanted Rick to let Carl drive home.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

voripteth said:


> According to the timeline both Shane and Rick had sex with Lori on Day 61. If that was the first time between Shane/Lori then we still don't know who is the daddy.
> 
> Then again hopefully they have bigger things to worry about during the apocalypse.


Depends on how accurate that timeline is. If it's correct, and if Lori was past her due date when she had the baby, then it's not possible that Rick is the father.

Normal length of pregnancy - 40 weeks from start of last menstrual cycle = 280 days.
Conception is usually about two weeks after start of last menstrual cycle, meaning time from conception to due date is approximately 265 days.

If Lori was overdue and gave birth on day 311, that means she conceived sometime on or before day 46. According to the timeline, Rick didn't wake up from his coma until Day 60.

However, I have no idea how anyone could calculate an accurate timeline, since the period between the end of S2 and the beginning of S3 was not specified, but instead was simply all the winter months, and could have been +/- a month or two from what's listed in that timeline.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I have two.


Three here. BTW Betts like the new avatar


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think they took more than just a duffel bag. Maybe it was just two or three bags, but I figured they were stowing stuff in the trunk. And no, Rick was not going to leave Morgan hanging out to dry with nothing.

I bet Daryl would have loved to have seen that zombie protection that Morgan set up.

edit:
Actually that's the one thing that could have made this episode better...having Daryl in it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

ihatecable said:


> Three here. BTW Betts like the new avatar


Thanks, it's for the WereWolf game I am playing over in Funhouse. Tarantino themed. I didn't even connect it to swords till just now though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Then your saying this forum is useless...


No.....the show is useless BECAUSE of this forum  I already have a place to just talk about the show. I like (the few times) they have cast members or production people on the show and you get some inside information.

I agree that I used to think the 30 minute format was too short but now think the 1 hour format is too long.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Ya - I asked SO this question about 40 times as soon as I saw what they were leaving with.
> 
> A duffle bag? The dude could have armed a small city with the stuff in that apartment and they left with a duffle bag?
> 
> Maybe they just didn't show all of it?


There were at least 3 bags that they loaded up into the car.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> ...the show is useless BECAUSE of this forum  I already have a place to just talk about the show....


Exactly. I couldn't stand TTD when it was 30 mins, and I dang sure couldn't stand it being an hour. I tried it several times last season, but it sucked so bad....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Exactly. I couldn't stand TTD when it was 30 mins, and I dang sure couldn't stand it being an hour. I tried it several times last season, but it sucked so bad....


It used to be good...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> TD was actually great this week. They went behind the scenes of Morgan's Zombie Obstacle Course, and it was way more detailed than we saw from the show.


Yes. I actually went back to re-watch just to read things on the walls and to look at the booby traps. I agree that. They need booby traps at the jail. They were brilliant. 


robojerk said:


> RE: the guy on the road.
> 
> We don't know anything about him, he could be a wizard like someone suggested, or just some lucky guy. Perhaps he decided to not fight the zombies anymore because Rick and co. left him stranded. Living alone in a world like that would take it's toll. Maybe he figured he'd rather die then spend another day alone.
> 
> Rick from season 1 or 2 would have at least given him a fair shake. What they did to that him was only better than what someone like the governor would have done to that guy.


Rick was even willing to put a non-threatening walker out of her misery in S1E1.

I still think they could have tied him up and put him in the trunk or the back of the car until they finished their mission. It wouldn't have been that difficult. I understand why they did it but it was really sad (and funny).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> There were at least 3 bags that they loaded up into the car.


smeeker!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I have two.


Is one or both a Hattori Hanzo?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

pmyers said:


> No.....the show is useless BECAUSE of this forum  I already have a place to just talk about the show. I like (the few times) they have cast members or production people on the show and you get some inside information.
> 
> I agree that I used to think the 30 minute format was too short but now think the 1 hour format is too long.


TD was really good this week (it helped that WD was such a strong fan episode). Aisha was a better guest than Kevin Smith, Steven Yeun or even Kirkman. In fact, Kirkman might be the worst guest of all. He doesn't add anything IMO.

The problem with the "insiders" at least this half-season is that they get asked good questions then bend themselves into a pretzel trying to avoid spoilers because they know what happens in subsequent episodes, and wind up wasting 2 minutes of an already too-long show with a non-answer.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

Spoiler



You haven't seen the last of Morgan.


.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> not to mention that the show is basically useless unless they have somebody from the show, actually on Talking Dead.


I just FF through the useless bits, such as live fan questions (actually all of the fan questions). I like to watch the In Memoriam segment, as well as the behind the scenes.

Plus Aisha Tyler is awesome.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



happy happy happy about that...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought it was a strong episode, and I really liked the fact that they showed other "survivors" and how rare it is to actually survive. The hitchhiker was the obvious reference, but the "Erin" character was much more subtle and powerful in her own way.  I'm surprised no one's mentioned her yet.

Agree that the bar door knob scene w/ Michione going back for the photo seemed a bit disjointed. Something got cut (for time maybe) and it was obvious.

What was "KCC" on the map? Was that the restaurant/bar?

Where are they getting all those rats?  If the walkers eat them, seems to me they'd be extinct by now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jradosh said:


> ...What was "KCC" on the map? Was that the restaurant/bar?....


Yes...the initials matched the name of the restaurant (tho I can't now remember offhand what it was)...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Where are they getting all those rats?  If the walkers eat them, seems to me they'd be extinct by now.


I'd imagine it would be next to impossible for walkers to actually CATCH any small creatures.

I actually just read something that the Neanderthals could have gone extinct because they didn't change their hunting behavior from deer/large animals to small animals for food when the large animals died out.

Walkers gotta adapt!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

And rats are both fast and tricky. THEY have adapted and survived thru many things humanity has thrown at them.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

OK, but then how did he get all of the rats for his traps? Going out to hunt rats with walkers around... not my first choice.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> OK, but then how did he get all of the rats for his traps? Going out to hunt rats with walkers around... not my first choice.


I am sure that there are a lot of rats living in the buildings inside his protected zone. He catches them in safe trap and uses them to lure the walkers into the unsafe traps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> I am sure that there are a lot of rats living in the buildings inside his protected zone.


In fact, that's where they'd be most likely to be. The ones who wander free-range in a zombie-rich environment don't pass on their free-range genes.

Rats in a building, even outside the safe zone, would be pretty much zombie-proof, since they live out of sight, only come out to forage, and would have no problem slipping into a wall, drain, etc. at the first sign of trouble.

Whereas Morgan can set traps.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

OK... I feel much better educated about the rat situation now.  Thanks 

No comment on the "Erin" character/story? I thought that was such a nice subtle little thing to throw in there. It really added to the whole "this is how other people are surviving (or not)" subtext to this episode. But no comments by anyone... :/


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jradosh said:


> OK... I feel much better educated about the rat situation now.  Thanks
> 
> No comment on the "Erin" character/story? I thought that was such a nice subtle little thing to throw in there. It really added to the whole "this is how other people are surviving (or not)" subtext to this episode. But no comments by anyone... :/


There was a walker that had a bracelet that said "Erin" I think I remember - is that the girl you're referring to? Am I forgetting her from somewhere?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> There was a walker that had a bracelet that said "Erin" I think I remember - is that the girl you're referring to? Am I forgetting her from somewhere?


Oh, OK, I remember that. I wasn't sure what he meant.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jradosh said:


> OK... I feel much better educated about the rat situation now.  Thanks
> 
> No comment on the "Erin" character/story? I thought that was such a nice subtle little thing to throw in there. It really added to the whole "this is how other people are surviving (or not)" subtext to this episode. But no comments by anyone... :/


Yeah, I assumed "Erin" was killed in the car accident they came across and therefore died and turned just miles before she would have found the sign that was left for her. Sad.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

So there was a sign for Erin? I missed that originally or didn't connect them and forgot.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

tiams said:


> Yeah, I assumed "Erin" was killed in the car accident they came across and therefore died and turned just miles before she would have found the sign that was left for her. Sad.


This.

First they showed the car passing the sign that said (something like) "Erin, heading to Stone Mountain", and then later they're attacked by zombie Erin. If only her friends had waited for her... or if only she had found them... it's the untold story that fascinates me.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jradosh said:


> This.
> 
> First they showed the car passing the sign that said (something like) "Erin, heading to Stone Mountain", and then later they're attacked by zombie Erin. If only her friends had waited for her... or if only she had found them... it's the untold story that fascinates me.


Oh - I wonder if her friends have a leader that is holding up the group because he's convinced she's alive and they will find her, when the reality is he's wasting half the season because he feels responsible for letting her alone in the woods and doesn't want to confront the uncomfortable reality.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Yes...the initials matched the name of the restaurant (tho I can't now remember offhand what it was)...


King County Cafe.

If you like Lennie James (Morgan), I would thoroughly recommend you check out Line of Duty. Not available for streaming, but there are ways.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Oh - I wonder if her friends have a leader that is holding up the group because he's convinced she's alive and they will find her, when the reality is he's wasting half the season because he feels responsible for letting her alone in the woods and doesn't want to confront the uncomfortable reality.


LMAO


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Oh - I wonder if her friends have a leader that is holding up the group because he's convinced she's alive and they will find her, when the reality is he's wasting half the season because he feels responsible for letting her alone in the woods and doesn't want to confront the uncomfortable reality.


Nobody would be dumb enough to do that! Oh wait...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Oh - I wonder if her friends have a leader that is holding up the group because he's convinced she's alive and they will find her, when the reality is he's wasting half the season because he feels responsible for letting her alone in the woods and doesn't want to confront the uncomfortable reality.


Post of the day :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In fact, that's where they'd be most likely to be. The ones who wander free-range in a zombie-rich environment don't pass on their free-range genes.
> 
> Rats in a building, even outside the safe zone, would be pretty much zombie-proof, since they live out of sight, only come out to forage, and would have no problem slipping into a wall, drain, etc. at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> Whereas Morgan can set traps.


Exactly.

Believe me, living in Baltimore I know rats. There are ways to trap a rat, but you need to have a brain to do it. Zombies wouldn't, Morgan would. In fact, like the squirrels, they could also be a food source for him if they were plentiful. Maybe not tasty, but better than starving.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

betts4 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In fact, like the squirrels, they could also be a food source for him if they were plentiful. Maybe not tasty, but better than starving.


John Spartan reported that rat - burgers are tasty. (Demolition Man).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen it now but surely a spoiler hint would have been useful ?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> There was a walker that had a bracelet that said "Erin" I think I remember - is that the girl you're referring to? Am I forgetting her from somewhere?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Test said:


>


Just because the walker is wearing a bracelet with the name on it doesn't necessarily mean that is the person....there are lots of people who wear bracelets with other person's names on them (grandchildren, brothers, sisters, husbands, wives, etc.)....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Just because the walker is wearing a bracelet with the name on it doesn't necessarily mean that is the person....there are lots of people who wear bracelets with other person's names on them (grandchildren, brothers, sisters, husbands, wives, etc.)....


That's very true. But if you are proposing that this particular show meant to leave an open question as to whether this is the same Erin, I disagree. For my money, it was a bit of clever open-and-shut storytelling. There's not meant to be any confusion here...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

danterner said:


> That's very true. But if you are proposing that this particular show meant to leave an open question as to whether this is the same Erin, I disagree. For my money, it was a bit of clever open-and-shut storytelling. There's not meant to be any confusion here...


True and we'll probably get a back story in some kind of webisode


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I remembered seeing the bracelet. I also saw the sign, but I don't think I saw the part that said "Erin", so I didn't put the two together.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Just because the walker is wearing a bracelet with the name on it doesn't necessarily mean that is the person....


seriously? 

great gifs!!!


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I liked how calm and matter-of-fact the trio were. I thought Walkers were strong enough to break through car window glass, but they didn't seem the least bit concerned. Rick just casually rolls down his window and says "cover your ears."


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Test said:


> True and we'll probably get a back story in some kind of webisode


If you see one, let me know.  I'm curious... but I rarely ever check on-line for such things.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I remembered seeing the bracelet. I also saw the sign, but I don't think I saw the part that said "Erin", so I didn't put the two together.


That was me as well. I saw the sign but didn't see the Erin part. I assumed it marking a spot where a group, on their way to Stone Mountain, got stuck and overrun by walkers. Kind of like a group headstone.

Then later I saw the bracelet and thought it was odd they zoomed in it enough to read it when we didn't know anyone named Erin.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

jradosh said:


> If you see one, let me know.  I'm curious... but I rarely ever check on-line for such things.


You haven't seen any of the webisodes ?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I have two.


I have a Scottish two-handed claymore. You could easily behead someone with it, but it would be a workout (it weighs about 8 lbs, which is actually a lot to swing around)


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That's why a katana is perfect. Light, well balanced, fast, and long enough that you don't have to get too close like for a knife.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

trnsfrguy said:


> You haven't seen any of the webisodes ?


I have not. Are they all collected somewhere for easy viewing?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> That's why a katana is perfect. Light, well balanced, fast, and long enough that you don't have to get too close like for a knife.


The Zombie Survival Guide agrees, FWIW.



> The sword is the ideal edged weapon, but not every kind will suffice. Foils, rapiers, and similar fencing weapons are not suited for slicing. Their only possible use would be a direct stab through the eye socket followed by a quick swirling action through the brain. This motion, however, has been accomplished only once, by a trained swordsman, and is therefore not recommended.
> 
> Single-handed long swords allow you a free hand for other tasks such as opening a door or defending your body with a shield. Their only drawback is the lack of swinging power. One arm may not have the strength to slice through the thick cartilage between bones. Another drawback is its user's notorious lack of accuracy. Scoring a flesh wound anywhere on the body of a living opponent is one thing. Making an exact, clean chop through the neck is something else altogether.
> 
> ...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walk...rowser-content_type=3608&page=1&post_id=32666

Sort by season then choose webisodes in the drop down


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

trnsfrguy said:


> You haven't seen any of the webisodes ?


I saw one of the Season One webisodes about the origin of the crawling zombie. That's it though.



markz said:


> I have not. Are they all collected somewhere for easy viewing?


Good question! :up:


Test said:


> http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walk...rowser-content_type=3608&page=1&post_id=32666
> 
> Sort by season then choose webisodes in the drop down


Good answer :up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MacThor said:


> I liked how calm and matter-of-fact the trio were. I thought Walkers were strong enough to break through car window glass, but they didn't seem the least bit concerned. Rick just casually rolls down his window and says "cover your ears."


I wasn't concerned with the car windows but I was concerned with that old glass door that Carl was casually standing up against with the horde right on the other side.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Just because the walker is wearing a bracelet with the name on it doesn't necessarily mean that is the person....there are lots of people who wear bracelets with other person's names on them (grandchildren, brothers, sisters, husbands, wives, etc.)....


That notion occurred to me, also. That type of bracelet is the type of bracelet they put on newborns in the hospital back when I was born. Then the mother usually kept it as a keepsake (probably not mine, as she didn't like me..but that's another Jerry Springer show). I don't get around much anymore, but I've never seen that type of bracelet in any other scenario than with the newborn thing.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I wasn't concerned with the car windows but I was concerned with that old glass door that Carl was casually standing up against with the horde right on the other side.


But he did appear to be holding the swam back behind the crickety door with his foot and muscular 80 lb frame.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

fmowry said:


> But he did appear to be holding the swam back behind the crickety door with his foot and muscular 80 lb frame.


Hah, I was thinking the same thing. :up::up::up:

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sharkster said:


> That notion occurred to me, also. That type of bracelet is the type of bracelet they put on newborns in the hospital back when I was born. Then the mother usually kept it as a keepsake (probably not mine, as she didn't like me..but that's another Jerry Springer show). I don't get around much anymore, but I've never seen that type of bracelet in any other scenario than with the newborn thing.


Exactly. Not at ALL the type of bracelet one wears with one's own name on it...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I don't get around much anymore, but I've never seen that type of bracelet in any other scenario than with the newborn thing.





Bierboy said:


> Exactly. Not at ALL the type of bracelet one wears with one's own name on it...


I've seen those bracelets before with the person's name on them (necklaces too) even though I don't get around too much either. I immediately thought "that must be Erin... the one mentioned in the sign". I couldn't imagine the directors of the show wanting us to make any other assumption.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

fmowry said:


> But he did appear to be holding the swam back behind the crickety door with his foot and muscular 80 lb frame.


I think they want you to believe that since walkers can't turn a doorknob (or open cages), they will remain in that cafe until someone lets them out. The cafe door is apparently the strongest door of the ZA.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I think they want you to believe that since walkers can't turn a doorknob (or open cages), they will remain in that cafe until someone lets them out. The cafe door is apparently the strongest door of the ZA.


I think the walkers in this world are attracted by what they can see, hear, or maybe smell. With the door closed and Carl being quiet, it stands to reason that the walkers on the other side of the door would quickly lose interest and stop pushing on the door since they couldn't see or hear anything on the other side of the door.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Didn't Walkers overrun military bases at some point?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Didn't Walkers overrun military bases at some point?


That's what we were told, but most military bases have chain link fences. Get a big enough herd of walkers pushing on that fencing and the chain link is not going to hold. I predict that will eventually happen at the prison as well.

On a semi-related note, why were there walkers in the cafe? Was there some event that made people just die immediately right where they were sitting, and then they turned into walkers? Or did someone lead them into that building and then shut the door and they couldn't get out? Seems odd to me that a bunch of people would just die mid-meal at a diner like that. And all the bodies in the cars they find seems odd, too. Most of the wrecks don't look serious enough to have killed all the passengers immediately, but yet the cars seem to all have dead, decaying bodies in them as if the passengers died before they had a chance to get out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No reason they couldn't overrun military bases from the inside.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think we mentioned in S1 that there seemed to be dead people in traffic jams that hadn't turned. I wondered about that here too. Does a walker have a life span and then they rot? 

Also I have a vague memory of the idea that some walkers are hyper and keep moving while others sit or lie still until something edible comes along.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I think we mentioned in S1 that there seemed to be dead people in traffic jams that hadn't turned. I wondered about that here too. Does a walker have a life span and then they rot?
> 
> Also I have a vague memory of the idea that some walkers are hyper and keep moving while others sit or lie still until something edible comes along.


The comic had two names for the zombies. Walkers and lurkers. the walker was always in motion, the lurker would sit or stand and not move unless something attracted its attention. The series doesn't use the name lurker, but they do seem to use the concept.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> On a semi-related note, why were there walkers in the cafe? Was there some event that made people just die immediately right where they were sitting, and then they turned into walkers? Or did someone lead them into that building and then shut the door and they couldn't get out? Seems odd to me that a bunch of people would just die mid-meal at a diner like that. And all the bodies in the cars they find seems odd, too. Most of the wrecks don't look serious enough to have killed all the passengers immediately, but yet the cars seem to all have dead, decaying bodies in them as if the passengers died before they had a chance to get out.


We saw the same thing previously with walkers in wedding attire inside a church.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> On a semi-related note, why were there walkers in the cafe? Was there some event that made people just die immediately right where they were sitting, and then they turned into walkers? Or did someone lead them into that building and then shut the door and they couldn't get out? Seems odd to me that a bunch of people would just die mid-meal at a diner like that. And all the bodies in the cars they find seems odd, too. Most of the wrecks don't look serious enough to have killed all the passengers immediately, but yet the cars seem to all have dead, decaying bodies in them as if the passengers died before they had a chance to get out.


In other zombie lore, zombies had some kind of residual memory of places they frequented. It would make sense that some may be in a diner, church, etc.
As for the corpses in the cars, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trnsfrguy said:


> In other zombie lore, zombies had some kind of residual memory of places they frequented.


They made a point of that at the beginning of WD, with Morgan's wife.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They made a point of that at the beginning of WD, with Morgan's wife.


True...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Something about the door knob was written on Morgan's wall too


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

sharkster said:


> That notion occurred to me, also. That type of bracelet is the type of bracelet they put on newborns in the hospital back when I was born. Then the mother usually kept it as a keepsake (probably not mine, as she didn't like me..but that's another Jerry Springer show). I don't get around much anymore, but I've never seen that type of bracelet in any other scenario than with the newborn thing.


Are you sure they put that kind of bracelet on a newborn? Seems like a choking hazard to me. Infants suck on their hands and anything else they can get their mouth on. And they suck strongly.

I didn't have any doubt that the person wearing the bracelet was named Erin. Like someone else said "open and shut story telling". 
Why would a woman wear a bracelet with a name other than her own on it?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

They used to put them on newborns. I have the one for me. It has my last name, not my first and some pink beads (since I am a girl) and was given in 1961.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...On a semi-related note, why were there walkers in the cafe? Was there some event that made people just die immediately right where they were sitting, and then they turned into walkers? Or did someone lead them into that building and then shut the door and they couldn't get out? Seems odd to me that a bunch of people would just die mid-meal at a diner like that. And all the bodies in the cars they find seems odd, too. Most of the wrecks don't look serious enough to have killed all the passengers immediately, but yet the cars seem to all have dead, decaying bodies in them as if the passengers died before they had a chance to get out.


I hope we get some back story on that. It sure seems like some people actually died (instantly?), while others were turned. I'd love to know why/how.


----------



## Mr. Merkin (May 6, 2005)

Why is it that none of the recent victims of human on human violence have turned into walkers once they passed? Have the writers just forgotten about that plot development from season 2? I thought they were all infected and would turn into walkers once they died a non-zombie death (i.e., Shane). What the hell??


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Mr. Merkin said:


> Why is it that none of the recent victims of human on human violence have turned into walkers once they passed? Have the writers just forgotten about that plot development from season 2? I thought they were all infected and would turn into walkers once they died a non-zombie death (i.e., Shane). What the hell??


Is there anyone who has recently died, not by head trauma, who hasn't been the recipient of post mortem head trauma? Lori was shot by Carl to prevent her from turning. The prisoner was shot in the head.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

betts4 said:


> They used to put them on newborns. I have the one for me. It has my last name, not my first and some pink beads (since I am a girl) and was given in 1961.


When I was born, beads hadn't been invented yet


----------



## Mr. Merkin (May 6, 2005)

danterner said:


> Is there anyone who has recently died, not by head trauma, who hasn't been the recipient of post mortem head trauma? Lori was shot by Carl to prevent her from turning. The prisoner was shot in the head.


Didn't the governor say that they had lost X amount of people in the raid? What about the prisoner from the prison who came with them on the raid? Didn't he get shot in the back or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr. Merkin said:


> Didn't the governor say that they had lost X amount of people in the raid? What about the prisoner from the prison who came with them on the raid? Didn't he get shot in the back or something?


Why do you assume that they neither turned nor were shot/stabbed in the head to prevent them from turning?

I think they've shown them doing the postmortem head-shots often enough to assume that they're taking care of business even if we don't see it in a particular case.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> We saw the same thing previously with walkers in wedding attire inside a church.


Yes, that's another example of what I'm talking about, which leads to the assumption that while Rick was in his coma, there was some event that spread quickly throughout the world and killed people almost instantly and usually simultaneously with other people in their same vicinity.

Did the explanation from the guy at the CDC discuss this, or was he just talking about the virus that makes people turn after they die?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I guarantee the Governor made sure any casualties of the raid were brained.

The "lounging Walkers" don't bother me much. We've seen them since the pilot. Once the human population got scarce the Walkers have a pretty boring un-life. Can't blame them for sitting around. 

The ones in the cafe might have been regulars who decided to drink cyanide cocktails and check out together. Remember, most of the survivors thought you only turned when you were bit. Suicide is pretty common in Zombie Apocalypse lore. They all fall asleep, and when they "wake" they're all zombies so they just sit and rot.

The non-walker dead bodies in cars still don't have a good enough explanation, IMO. Kirkman or Mazzara tried to explain it as "head trauma from car accident" but that's a cop out. That was a big traffic jam in the S2 premiere; not all of those corpses could have died from head trauma in a fender bender.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MacThor said:


> I guarantee the Governor made sure any casualties of the raid were brained.
> 
> The "lounging Walkers" don't bother me much. We've seen them since the pilot. Once the human population got scarce the Walkers have a pretty boring un-life. Can't blame them for sitting around.
> 
> ...


Instead of coming up with tortured logic, it would be so refreshing if an occasionally a show runner would just say "Yeah, we got that wrong. We thought it would look cool, and we didn't really think it through. Please just let it go."


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

danterner said:


> Instead of coming up with tortured logic, it would be so refreshing if an occasionally a show runner would just say "Yeah, we got that wrong. We thought it would look cool, and we didn't really think it through. Please just let it go."


That's ok, I think you just did it.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> King County Cafe.
> 
> If you like Lennie James (Morgan), I would thoroughly recommend you check out Line of Duty. Not available for streaming, but there are ways.


Jericho. I always think of him as the guy from Jericho. I loved that show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

malayphred said:


> When I was born, beads hadn't been invented yet


When I was born, letters hadn't been invented yet...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> When I was born, letters hadn't been invented yet...


Beads came before letters, kiddo.

Ah, I remember when those %@^$ newfangled beads came along...world's been downhill ever since. Beads, letters, internet, in retrospect it was a slippery slope.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Jericho. I always think of him as the guy from Jericho. I loved that show.


He's also a pimp in Hung on HBO. (or was)


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

betts4 said:


> They used to put them on newborns. I have the one for me. It has my last name, not my first and some pink beads (since I am a girl) and was given in 1961.


It's also the type of bracelet a kid might make for their Mom or Dad.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

In a car, couldn't everyone SIMPLY have their seatbelts on, and then "starved"


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> In a car, couldn't everyone SIMPLY have their seatbelts on, and then "starved"


So seatbelt laws could save us from the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> In a car, couldn't everyone SIMPLY have their seatbelts on, and then "starved"


But why would someone sit in a car and starve to death rather than get out and look for food?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd gladly take a break from the prison and Woodbury to get some backstory on what happend during the outbreak!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> But why would someone sit in a car and starve to death rather than get out and look for food?


i'm guessing people were trapped in their cars surrounded by walkers, and just eventually starved to death


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'd gladly take a break from the prison and Woodbury to get some backstory on what happend during the outbreak!


General spoiler:



Spoiler



I read somewhere, maybe TV guide, that they are doing a flashback episode this season. Maybe?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> In a car, couldn't everyone SIMPLY have their seatbelts on, and then "starved"





DevdogAZ said:


> But why would someone sit in a car and starve to death rather than get out and look for food?


I think the point is that they turned and then "starved" because they couldn't free themselves. But if that's the argument, we haven't seen any evidence that zombies can starve.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the point is that they turned and then "starved" because they couldn't free themselves. But if that's the argument, we haven't seen any evidence that zombies can starve.


I thought the point was, why would they turn in the first place? Sure a few could have died from car accidents, but everyone in a huge traffic jam dying? Does not make sense. Neither does it make sense for people to starve to death (or dehydrate to death) in their cars because they were surrounded by zombies and could not get away (why would they still have seat belts on? )

The whole traffic jams full of dead people in their cars situation just does not make sense.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robbhimself said:


> i'm guessing people were trapped in their cars surrounded by walkers, and just eventually starved to death


Nobody would starve to death in a car without trying something.

Plus, like others have said, they usually have seatbelts on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

john4200 said:


> ...The whole traffic jams full of dead people in their cars situation just does not make sense.


Totally agree. As well as the "diners" just sitting there. It's like a wave of something came along and instantly killed some people while others turned to walkers.

I'm very intrigued on the back story (if there is one).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I forget the details but don't you have to be infected (in you already) to turn Z. Perhaps these people were not ? 

I dunno, clutching at straws here


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I forget the details but don't you have to be infected (in you already) to turn Z. Perhaps these people were not ?


What we learned from the CDC guy is that everybody is infected.

The whole thing really doesn't make much sense, and they're probably better off dealing with it the way they are...i.e., not dealing with it. Any additional information they can provide would probably just make it make less sense.


----------

